# I'm speechless



## visible25

needs more lights!


----------



## sdb29

I


visible25 said:


> needs more lights!


I agree. That area around the hubcaps is awfully dark.


----------



## LA Copper

It reminds me of the main spaceship from the movie, Close Encounters of The Third Kind


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

ever notice how many moths are attracted to lights at night...I think the same applies to impaired operators


----------



## soxrock75

LA Copper said:


> It reminds me of the main spaceship from the movie, Close Encounters of The Third Kind


----------



## visible25

as someone in the comments said "it's a rolling seizure"


----------



## LGriffin

Don't all cruisers have ground effects?


----------



## kwflatbed

Can you picture that sitting in the BD lane on 95 at night with a drunk
seeing it ????


----------



## Peter T Davis

Light um up like a Christmas tree....


----------



## Auxofficer

Still laughing at the rolling seizure comment !! Lol


----------



## USM C-2

Seems like that thing is a bigger traffic hazard than whatever it's parked behind.


----------



## Marks72

You got style USMCMP......


----------



## lofu

Remember that scene in Ghostbusters when they are driving over the bridge with all the lights on?


----------



## Hush

From the more is better school of thought (or the brighter is better...) 
Almost didn't see it without a strip of reflective tape 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

